# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Bad Sugar: Series:1

## N.Fan

CH4

Written by Peep Show's Sam Bain and Jesse Armstrong,Bad Sugar stars three of the biggest female names in British comedy-Olivia Colman,Julia Davis and Sharon Horgan-who also conceived the idea.

Centred on a dysfunctional mining dynasty with an ailing patriarch and some greedy siblings,Bad Sugar is a peculiarly British take on telenovela style melodramas,played for laughs,and also stars David Bradley,Peter Serafinowicz,Kayvan Novak and Reece Shearsmith.

To be shown as part of Channel 4's Funny Fortnight Season.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2012)

----------

